# [SOLVED] Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe



## d1udbh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, TSF.

I'm running Windows Vista Home Premium. 

I had the "Vista Internet Security 2010" virus and probably some others that I haven't identified by name. I don't have any anti-virus or anti-trojan software currently installed. I removed the Vista Internet Security 2010 virus by deleting several files from my registry. Problem is that now, either becuase I deleting something from my registry that I shouldn't have or because another virus is causing trouble, I am unable to run any .exe files. When I try to run an .exe file, any .exe file, I get an error message stating that "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations control panel". 

The fixes I've read for this problem in this forum or similar forums advise either 1) downloading and running a .com file that repairs the .exe registry settings or 2) manually fixing the registry .exe settings.

1) isn't possible because I can't start an internet browser without running an .exe file (I'm currently writing from a different computer), so I'm attempting 2). First I need to rename regedit.exe to regedit.com (since I can't run regedit.exe) from the DOS Windows console, but I'm unable to rename it:

C:\WINDOWS> copy regedit.exe regedit.com
Access is denied.
0 file(s) copy

Now, making it even weirder, I just got an Internet Explorer pop-up for a random spammy site -- so apparently it is possible to run Internet Explorer somehow, even though the IE executable doesn't run for me. 

Please let me know if you think this post belongs on the anti-virus board instead. I wasn't quite sure where to put it since there's both a virus issue and particular questions about copying files and using the registry in Vista. I'd be happy to move to another forum if you think this doesn't belong here. 

Any thoughts on how to proceed?

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## tilter (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

Hello, Tech Support Forums,

I'm running Windows Vista (on an Acer "Aspire") and I essentially have the same problem as the original poster. My computer had the "Vista Internet Security" virus. I also deleted files from my registry editor, which I think are the ones below:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\.exe\shell\open\command "(Default)" = "av.exe" /START "%1? %*"

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\secfile\shell\open\command "(Default)" = "av.exe" /START "%1? %*"

Except instead of deleting the necessary malware files, I deleted the essential ones. Now, whenever I try to run an .exe file, I get the same error that d1udbh receives ("This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations control panel".) I assume this would happen if I also try to run a secfile. I am, however, able to use the .exe files that were already open before I messed up, which is how I'm able to use Google Chrome to post here.

If I have posted in the wrong forum, please let me know where it would be best to post this. I also apologize in advance if this problem has been solved elsewhere on the forums, and if so, could you possibly post a link? I posted here due to the similarity of the problem.

Thank you in advance for your help!

Chris


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

See if booting in to safe mode with networking helps run .exe files and download MalWarebytes and install it. That should get rid of the rogue software.


----------



## d1udbh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

For me, booting in safe mode with networking does not make a difference. I still getting the message, "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Set Associations control panel" when trying to run any .exe. I am unable to install MalWarebytes until I can solve the issue with the .exe files.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

Hi, go to my thread here and run the exe.zip.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-windows-photo-gallery-opens-all-my-programs-445410.html


----------



## d1udbh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

I would try that if I could, but I can't start an internet browser due to my inability to execute .exe files, so I can't download anything. I would try to manually implement the contents of the file you refered me to, but again due to inability to run .exe files, I can't run registry.exe.

I've even tried renaming registry.exe to registry.com to try to run it sneakily, but I do not have the permissions to rename it:

C:\WINDOWS> copy regedit.exe regedit.com
Access is denied.
0 file(s) copy

I feel kinda stuck. :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

boot from the vista disk to the install screen

on the bottom left click on the repair option

once you get back in

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## d1udbh (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

Thanks all! I eventually ended up restoring the C partition back to factory settings after the virus(es) proved resistant to complete removal. I learned a good deal in the process, though - thanks for your sound Vista advice along the way!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need to edit registry, but can't execute regedit.exe*

glad you have it sorted


----------

